# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  εξοδος ηχου απο το pc.

## thanosgen

παιδια θελω να βλαλω ηχο απο το pc μου στο στερεοφωνικο με καρφακι(πσ) σε rca(στερεοφωνικο).και ακομη μια εξοδο καρφακι(πσ) σε καρφακι(ηχεια οθονης.

πως θα το κανω.εχω on-board καρτα ηχου.Realtek ac'97 ειναι ι καρτα.εχει τρια καρφακια πισω τα οποια λενε:
α)speaker
β)line in
γ)mic in.

γενικα ο αρχικος ηχος βγανει απο το speaker.αν βαλω εκει τα ηχεια της οθονης τοτε δεν ακουω στο στερεοφωνικο.

υπαρχει κανενα προγραμμα να ακουω και απο τα δυο το ιδιο?η καποιο καρφακι που να εχει δυο stereo εξοδους?

----------


## nikkos

αν πας σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά είδη κτλ, θα βρεις διακλαδωτή για φισάκια jack 3,5mm από 1 σε 2. Βάζεις μετά στο ένα το καλώδιο jack-jack και στην άλλη έξοδο το jack-RCA

----------


## thanosgen

σιγουρα υπαρχει αυτο?γιατι πηγα να παρω και μου ειπαν οτι το μονο που κανει ειναι να χωριζει το σημα σε left right.και ειναι monophonic.

----------


## her

Σίγουρα υπάρχει !

----------


## xifis

1000% υπαρχει.

----------


## KOKAR

θες κάτι τέτοιο και υπάρχει και σε φθηνό και σε ακριβό
το φθηνό είναι το παρακάτω



και το ακριβό ....

----------


## jeik

Υπαρχει ακομα και στο πιο τελειωμενο καταστημα και ειναι στερεοφωνικο που βγαζει σε 2 θηλυκα στερεοφωνικα , σε ποιον παπαρα πηγες και δεν εχει αυτο το τοσο απλο βισμα !!!! και αποπροσανατολιζουν και τον πελατη ρε παιδι μου  :Cursing:  .

Υπαρχει η λυση βεβαια και σε πιο περιπλοκη μορφη , αν μπεις στις ιδιοτητες της καρτας ηχου νομιζω οτι μπορεις να μετατρεψεις κι αλλη line πχ την in , σε εξοδο ηχου (νομιζω),το λεω γιατι θυμαμαι οταν σκαλιζα τις ιδιοτητες στο λαπτοπ μου κατι τετοιο μπορουσε να γινει .Kαι  επισης  μπορεις  να  το  κανεις   να  ακουγεται   ταυτοχρονα  ο  ηχος  απο  τα  ηχεια  του  πισι  ενω  εχεις  καρφωμενο  το  βισμα

Kαι επισης απο την USB , παρα πολυ οικονομικα με κατι μινι καρτουλες ηχου σαν στικακι στα 10 ευρω που βγαζουν εξοδο για ενισχυτη . Καπου το ειδα σε σαιτ εξωτερικου , εδω οι κουκουρουκου δεν το εχουν , οταν το εψαχνα θεσαλλονικη  :Bored: .

----------


## xifis

> Kαι επισης απο την USB , παρα πολυ οικονομικα με κατι μινι καρτουλες ηχου σαν στικακι στα 10 ευρω που βγαζουν εξοδο για ενισχυτη . Καπου το ειδα σε σαιτ εξωτερικου , εδω οι κουκουρουκου δεν το εχουν , οταν το εψαχνα θεσαλλονικη .



http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...egory=69977761

αυτο λες.

----------


## bikgrgphx

file gia na to kaneis auto 8eleis 2 line-out alla gt 8eleis na sundeseis hxeia sto pc afou 8a paizoun apo to stereofwniko???

----------


## jak1981

μπορεις να αγορασεις μια 2 καρτα ηχου usb απ το πλαισειο εχει προσφορα νομιζο 10 eyro

----------


## sakis

o jak 1981  πρεπει να  δουλευει στο Πλαισο ..... ειναι το τριτο πραγμα που προτεινει να αγορασουν απο εκει χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## MadAss

> o jak 1981  πρεπει να  δουλευει στο Πλαισο ..... ειναι το τριτο πραγμα που προτεινει να αγορασουν απο εκει χα χα χα χα χα



μπα αν δουλευε στο πλαισιο θα το εγραφε ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ οχι πλαισειο  :Smile: 

φιλικα παντα 
Γιαννης

----------


## sakis

..πραγματι το πλλειχτρωλωgειο μου ειναι ψιλοχαλασμενο βαριεμαι να παω στο πλαισειο να αγορασω αλλο  ,,,, αλλα μετα βαριεμαι και να διορθωσω οτι εγραψα ....

----------


## klik

Οχι βρε, οι απαντήσεις ήταν τυπικές μικρές και "βοιαστεικές" σε πεθαμένα απο γερατιά θέματα, γιατί βιαζόταν το παιδι να μπορέσ να βάλ αγγελία να πλήσει το κλητίρι του...

----------

